# Help me name my kitties



## DevonsOhMy (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I've got 2 Devon Rex kitties scheduled to come home in November (they are currently 2 and 4 weeks old). 1 girl and 1 boy. They have yet to be named!

First, I would LOVE to hear why your cats got the names they have. Do they have nicknames? Do they come to their names?

Secondly, I would welcome suggestions for names for my new kitties. My current list of suggestions from various sources are:
> Mogwai (Devon rex cats sort of look like Mogwai's from that movie Gremlins)
> Gremlin (Same reason as above)
> Smeagol (they also sort of look like Smeagol from Lord of the Rings)
> Pickett (Pickett was a pixie princess from old English lore, and Devon Rex cats are 1)called "pixie cats" and 2)originally from the same area of England as the lore)
> ?

What do you think? Any other suggestions? Devons are sort of crazy, in looks as well as personality, so I'm trying to find some crazy names to match. 

Thanks in advance, and look forward to chatting with more of you in the future!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I guess I'm just no "into" unusual names! I would name one of them Pixie.  I had a special "Pixie" myself.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your two new kittens...you must be so excited!

How did my cats get their names? When my daughter was younger, every time she saw a cute animal she would say "Awww...Muffin". The first time I saw a picture of my first cat (see below), I couldn't help but say "Awww...Muffin", and that's how she ended up being called Muffin. I now call her Muffs for short. Abby and her littermates were named by her mom's owner, and they were all named after something magical...so there was Merlin, Hocus Pocus, etc., and the one whom I adopted was Abra Cadabra. The name suited her, so I kept it. I call her Abby for short. When she's bad, she gets her full name...so, it's "Abra Cadabra...get down from that counter right down, young lady!"

As for names, I like Gremlin and Pixie. You could also go for "matched" male/female names such as Anthony & Cleopatra, Guinevere & Lancelot, Bonnie & Clyde, Adam & Eve, Fred & Ethel or Tarzan & Jane!


----------



## DevonsOhMy (Sep 23, 2010)

*Wonderful!*

Susan and Klarej - OMGoodness your kitties are so CUTE!

Those blue eyes! That shining gray fur! Adorable! 
Thanks for adding the pics


----------



## Meeowmie (Sep 21, 2010)

i thought i was original with my cat name. apparently not since "meowmie" is already a registered username :[


----------



## eeXDee (Sep 22, 2010)

uhmm...Smeagol? i think it's not a good idea...no offense for that
what do you think about hmm...Whiskers? :3

you might want to read this one
Things to Know: Things to Know Before Breeding Your Cat
thanks :3


----------



## eeXDee (Sep 22, 2010)

Gosh! i love your cats!!! they so cute!
do you like breeding cats?
you might want to read this one...quite interesting :3
Things to Know: Things to Know Before Breeding Your Cat


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

My first cat, Eeny, had a million nicknames. I was fairly little and couldn't think of a really good name for her. It ended up as Eeny Meeny Miny Mo (As in the kid game where you tried to choose things). It eventually evolved into Furbius Gatito (My way of saying Furry Kitten) and then, got down to just Furby. My second cat, Mushy, got his name because he was a huge fluff ball and felt "mushy" to me. His nickname was Mush Man. My third and forth cats are brothers. One, a firey orange, the second another black fluff ball. I named the orange one Phoenix (Phoen for short) and the black one Spooky because he was a black stray kitten and put up quite a fight in the rescue and was "Spooked" easily. My cat that I have now, another black fluff ball lol, his name is Spaz and it is very, very fitting. He's mellowed out a lot but, when I first had him, I swear he was on something. First time he used the kitty litter, it scared him and he proceeded to fly 500 feet into the air! Movements he wasn't expecting caused the same reaction. He's earned the middle name "Dog" because he plays fetch, chases his tail, and listens to basic "dog" commands such as "sit", "roll over", etc. As for your names, I've always liked the word "Mogwai" so, if it were my choice, I'd go with that. The Pickett one has a great story associated with it. Your suggestions are all really great, though, and in the end, it's up to you. But, those two would be my choice. Good luck with the new arrivals!


----------



## swatkat (Aug 21, 2010)

name the boy gizmo he was a gremlin has for the girl name her pixie. My cat got his name cause I wanted something to sound japanese since he is part siamese even thro siamese cats come from china so I picked kenji which means wise it was that or koji which means 2nd son since my dog hunter is my first son. The older cat is name nala like form the lion king. Kenji does come to his name nala knows hers but does not come since she is 13 and acts like an old lady.


----------

